# C U Z C O - Perdido entre dos mundos



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*bueh abro este thread para compartir mi estaria en Cuzco por mas de un mes, y asi mostrar el belllo e interminable Centro Historico que tiene y por otra parte compartir sus zonas mas modernas.

espero que disfruten mi temilla y a los amigos cuzqueños que me ayuden con los nombres*


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*arranco con esta foto de la hermosa Plaza principal de Cuzco*


----------



## fabrizio16 (Nov 26, 2011)

que bacan es cuzco, me gustaria vivir ahi.

Buenas fotos uomo.


----------



## macross1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Esta bien para empezar, Cusco es Magico, esperamos tus otras fotos.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

fabrizio16 said:


> que bacan es cuzco, me gustaria vivir ahi.
> 
> Buenas fotos uomo.


No solo a ti,en Cusco ciudad y el valle sagrado hay muchos extranjeros residentes,muchos ya casados con cusqueños-as.
:nuts:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

El Cusco siempre ha despertado en mí una atracción enorme, quizás por su pasado histórico, o por su maravillosa arquitectura, o por su riquísima cultura, solo sé que el Cusco es una ciudad que tiene un magnetismo enorme.....saludossss :wave:


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

gracias a todos por sus comentarios sigamos


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Detalles *


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos de la zona modernas
creo que ya todos conocemos cusco historico...


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Felicitaciones por el nuevo thread Uomo!!!


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

interesante thread uomo


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gracias Lucia espero que tu tbm me sigas* 



Lucila said:


> interesante thread uomo


 
*Gracias Monincc sigueme* 



MONINCC said:


> Felicitaciones por el nuevo thread Uomo!!!


 

*No todo se ha mostrado del Ch. de Cuzco - siempre è bueno descrubir nuevos angulos ya que cada quien tiene formas distintas de ver las cosas  poco a poco despues pongo las fotos de las zonas modernas de Cuzco* 



ALTIPLANO said:


> mas fotos de la zona modernas
> creo que ya todos conocemos cusco historico...


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Paseo de los Heroes Navales - uno de los barrios mas lindos de Cuzco me hizo recordas al Barrio ingles de mi ciudad- realmente muy bien cuidado!* :cheers:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

"Bien ahi".... esperamos más fotos uomo.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

uomo_111 said:


> *Gracias Lucia espero que tu tbm me sigas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias de todas formas
buenos aportes


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

:cheers:


mas fotos uomo


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Regionalismo primitvos no en mi thread porfavor *

*si que lo tiene y lo descubres cuando pasas mas tiempo alli*



Antarqui said:


> El Cusco siempre ha despertado en mí una atracción enorme, quizás por su pasado histórico, o por su maravillosa arquitectura, o por su riquísima cultura, solo sé que el Cusco es una ciudad que tiene un magnetismo enorme.....saludossss :wave:



*ê una ciudad que te da la sensacion que te quedaste en el tiempo ( en el Ch.) una sensacion que muchas ciudades peruanas han perdido*




fabrizio16 said:


> que bacan es cuzco, me gustaria vivir ahi.
> 
> Buenas fotos uomo.



*como debe de ser* 



ALTIPLANO said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> mas fotos uomo





Kuntur Apuchin said:


> "Bien ahi".... esperamos más fotos uomo.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Me recorri toda la Av . La Cultura, realmente è bastante extenza ahi algunas fotos*


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sin duda Cusco es una ciudad con mucho magnetismo que atrae a propios y extraños...
Hoy en día es una metrópoli que combina perfectamente la magia de su centro histórico y lo contemporáneo de la ciudad que se expande y crece cada vez más... Tus fotos son muy buenas Uomo, veo que capturaste muy bien el verdor de la ciudad y los paisajes urbanos que son cada vez más interesantes...:cheers:


----------



## LordiHard (Sep 23, 2011)

Bien ahi con este nuevo thread aporten mas fotos ..


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

^^^^:applause::applause::applause::rock::master::righton:kay:kay:kay::bow::banana2:kay:kay:kay:


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

A exepción de ese edificio Tripa, la AV la cultura se ve muy bien.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Exelentes fotos esperamos ver muchas mas


----------



## macross1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Exacto, queremos ver muchas mas.


----------



## LordiHard (Sep 23, 2011)

Cusco fue capital de un Imperio no , sigan con las fotos..


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*si sigamos ... ahi pongo mas fotos* :cheers:



LordiHard said:


> Bien ahi con este nuevo thread aporten mas fotos ..





koko cusco said:


> Exelentes fotos esperamos ver muchas mas





macross1 said:


> Exacto, queremos ver muchas mas.





LordiHard said:


> Cusco fue capital de un Imperio no , sigan con las fotos..



Gracias 



globalCitizen5 said:


> Sin duda Cusco es una ciudad con mucho magnetismo que atrae a propios y extraños...
> Hoy en día es una metrópoli que combina perfectamente la magia de su centro histórico y lo contemporáneo de la ciudad que se expande y crece cada vez más... Tus fotos son muy buenas Uomo, veo que capturaste muy bien el verdor de la ciudad y los paisajes urbanos que son cada vez más interesantes...:cheers:



*si Parece una Tripa è porque esta practicamente solo, la Av. la Cultura como ya dije è bastante extensa la mayoria de edificos que superan los 7 pisos que son como 10 prox. estan bastante separados uno del otro.*




Lucila said:


> A exepción de ese edificio Tripa, la AV la cultura se ve muy bien.



*asi è Cuzco tien algo especial como toda ciudad, toda ciudad tiene algo por que sentirte diferente sobre todo las ciudades peruanas con nuestro rica historia .... cada ciudad tiene lo suyo *


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ese edificio si es una tripa.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

wowoww ke pics ^^ bravazo el thread ^^ CUSCO PONEDOR :cheers:


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*3 mas del hermoso Ch.*


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Que loco ese cuadro en medio de la calle. 

Gracias por las fotos bro.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

Buen tema, es agradable el estilo que usas para captar las imagenes.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueno sigamos con 3 + *


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...haces que Cusco se vea más europea :colgate:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias Uomo por notificar... se estaba malogrando un buen trabajo.

Aviso, no quiero volver a ver un comentario separatista ni en este ni otro thread (ya sabe la persona a la que me refiero)... vayan con esas ideas a otros foros donde les permitan tener esas alucinaciones. Las sanciones irán desde 1 semana hasta 2 meses según sea el caso. Saludos

*MODERACIÓN INCASCRAPERS*


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

COMO ES ESTA INTERESANTE Y NO ANDA YA PUES.....


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Entonces sigamos* 



tauser6 said:


> COMO ES ESTA INTERESANTE Y NO ANDA YA PUES.....




*gracias* 



100%imperial said:


> Buen tema, es agradable el estilo que usas para captar las imagenes.





al_7heaven said:


> ...haces que Cusco se vea más europea :colgate:





sebvill said:


> Bonitas fotos.




*Sip es una callesita que da a la Plaza d San Blas *



tacall said:


> Que loco ese cuadro en medio de la calle.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos bro.



Gracias Chris! 



Chris_ALOR said:


> Gracias Uomo por notificar... se estaba malogrando un buen trabajo.
> 
> Aviso, no quiero volver a ver un comentario separatista ni en este ni otro thread (ya sabe la persona a la que me refiero)... vayan con esas ideas a otros foros donde les permitan tener esas alucinaciones. Las sanciones irán desde 1 semana hasta 2 meses según sea el caso. Saludos
> 
> *MODERACIÓN INCASCRAPERS*


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Fotos de la Av. La Cultura y una calle que esta a su paralela*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Las fotos están espectaculares ... Felicitaciones


----------



## EBNKIKE (Jan 31, 2011)

Buenas fotos las dos ultimas .


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*gracias por los coments*



koko cusco said:


> hermosa hermosa la ultima tanda que bella es mi ciudad...





globalCitizen5 said:


> Arquitectura Imperial! ... muy buenas vistas! ... :cheers:





sebvill said:


> Linda la primera!


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

3 mas de como progresa esta ciudad!


----------



## freds (Mar 23, 2010)

chvr las fotex broer!!!


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Muy buenas fotos,me gusto la última,en la cual se puede apreciar a un danzante tìpico de Cusco inmortal.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

MIG2010 said:


> Muy buenas fotos,me gusto la última,en la cual se puede apreciar a un danzante tìpico de Cusco inmortal.





freds said:


> chvr las fotex broer!!!


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Detalles 2*


----------



## DamianT (Apr 27, 2012)

Muy buenas fotos de Cusco.

Saludos.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hermosas tomas


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

Es un placer ver estas fotos.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Para mi es un plazer tenerles aqui ... sigamos* 



100%imperial said:


> Es un placer ver estas fotos.





koko cusco said:


> hermosas tomas







DamianT said:


> Muy buenas fotos de Cusco.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*3 + me sorprendio Cuzco*


----------



## macross1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Buenas fotos Uomo, parece que la pasaste bien en Cusco. bien por ello.


----------



## EBNKIKE (Jan 31, 2011)

Fotazos , esa templo de la compañia de Jesus ,tengo que conocerlo .

La tercera foto de la ultima tanda , me hizo acordar a una avenida de Arequipa, pero no me acuerdo el nombre .


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Sip a mi tbm por lo arboles que tienen y xk lo bonita que es  es la AV. 28 de Julio*



EBNKIKE said:


> Fotazos , esa templo de la compañia de Jesus ,tengo que conocerlo .
> 
> La tercera foto de la ultima tanda , me hizo acordar a una avenida de Arequipa, pero no me acuerdo el nombre .


*ni te lo imaginas* 



macross1 said:


> Buenas fotos Uomo, parece que la pasaste bien en Cusco. bien por ello.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gente perdon mi ordenador esta en coma pero aporto con estas* :cheers:


----------

